# [SOLVED] PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

I got a PSPgo for christmas, it's pretty awsome and with some PSN cards i easily bought and downloaded some games off PSN. i downloaded firstly God of war: Chains of Olympus, then Monster Hunter: Freedom Unite then Soul Calibur: Broken destiny. they all installed fine and play well. i had bout $18 left on my PSN account afterwards and saw that Roco Loco 2 was only $15 dollars or a lil more. i bought it but twice i've tried to download it, and at around 70-72% of the download its just stopped progressing. the file is about 1.5 gigs..

it goes fine most'a way, takes a long time because our connection is pretty slow so i usually leave it goin overnight, it shows how many minutes are remaining and all, but then at 72% it just stops gaining ground, and the remaining minutes counter gradually goes up higher from that point... it did this for a few hours so i just canceld the download as its a reasonably warm day today and i didn't want it to over heat. 
any idea whats goin on here? 

i download my games with my psp, not connected to the computer or anything. the router works fine.. its a belkin modem-router


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

It could be just a lot of traffic on the PSN network it is still close to Christmas and there are still o lot of good deals so everyone is buying the games and downloading them. Have you re-set your router to get a new IP and in general just to refresh your connection.
Do you have enough space on your PSP for the game?


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

yea i got plenty of space, i've only downloaded about 2.5 Gigs worth of games so far and have no other files on the PSP. I'll try resetting my router when i give downloading another go tonight and see what happens


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

reset router and started downloading last night, our internet connection is pretty crappy at the moment its only 256kbps, started the download at around 12:00 am.. at 1:30pm (13 hours later) i found it stalled at 72% and the countdown timer as i observed over 30 minutes or so just kept climbing higher.. it generally freezes around the same time of day.. so maybe either thats when PSN activity is highest or its just because i usually start the download at the same time every attempt it just gets discriminated against for taking so long.. i'll try starting the download around 8:30pm and see how that goes tonight


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

k so as mentioned i started this one earlier, though this time i tried it connected to the computer via usb, using media go on the computer to download it to the PSP(just an alternative to using the psp's wireless.. This time i started it at 8:30pm.. woke up at 10:00am and found that the download had stopped// this time no progress bars showing a countdown timer were still up though, just an "error downloading" or something like that, and a long code. im just gonna try once more later starting the download early again this time without being connect to the computer(like the first few attempts) 
i'm not sure if i can say the download is just broken at 72% because i've seen it get to 78% once before stuffing up.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

If you could and if it happens again could you post down the error code it would help a lot in solving your problem.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

allright. ill grab it next time.. it only happend when connected to the computer though which i've only done once. as far the last PSP attempt, this time i started it at 8:00 .. i think other people using computers at the same time overloaded the bandwidth and the download broke it said "connection to server timed out" or something to do with the server timing out, i dont remember exactly. i checked it at 10 pm when it displayed that message so i started it again when everyone was winding down on computer use.. this morning once again its stalled at 68%, and i havent closed it yet because i was hoping that maybe the timer just got too far ahead and was waiting for the actual download to catchup in progress but so far nothing so i'll just close it.. try downloading through the computer once more and if it gives the code i'll put it up. 
this is getting frustrating, i hope its not screwing the battery life up having to leave it plugged in all night while it downloads..


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

What speed is your internet connect rated. There are a few servers i know that have time limit in which you need to download a file, but im not to use PSN have this type of setup.
Do you know if your IP changes daily?
Are there sudden drop-outs on your internet?


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

my connected rate is 256kbps. i'm sure theyd allow unlimited download time because people all over the world use there service and i'm sure i'm not the first person to have a slow connection and try to go through them. I'm not sure if my IP changes daily, but i dont think so if it is something that would cut the download because i've downloaded other games overnight, as for sudden drop outs we havent had anything like that for like 6 months which was fixed. I just found something just then, on media go with my PSP connected to the computer i went into my system storage and found all the specs on download sizes and space used.. theres this thing called "Space Reserved" which was on 1.47gb i'm curious as to whether that caps how much i can download in one go, it would make sense that locoroco2 wouldn't work while the others could if this is the case because its the only game i've tried to download larger than 1.47gb, anyway i set the reserve size to 3gb which is plenty of space just to test if this does it.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

does that sound right?


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

got the connection error sooner than i thought, here it is ->
"A connection error has occured. (0x8004810b)" 

that only happens connected to the computer, i'll try just with the PSP'S own wi-fi now and see if it gets past the 70% mark with the new settings i changed a little earlier.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

nope. made it to 78% again, and the download timer got as low as 200 minutes remaining.. but its starting to go up again, in 15 minutes its gone up to 206 remaining and is still climbing. this sucks!! i'm a magnet for technological failure ><


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

Just now i read that syncronising time & date VIA internet instead of manually setting the time as i did fixed alot of download related errors for people getting the same code, so i'll try that, but even if it works thats only that error while connected to the pc out the way, theres still the matter of the games downloads stalling and getting no further around the 70% mark.. i'll try anyway.. 
any idea how that time and date thing solves it? if i understood better it might give some clues to if it will solve the download % problem aswell as the error code


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

To set the time and date Automatically go to Settings > Date & Time Settings > Date and Time > Set Via Internet.
and then try the download again.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

yea i did when i found out bout it . hopefully it works


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

well, no more of that error, but i'm still getting the thing where at like 70% it seizes up, only through the computer it told me this code which it didn't while using the psp solo,
"An error has occured. (0x80029564)"


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

0x8004810b got that one again, aargh!! 
i've tried all kinds of stuff now like deactivating then reactivating my account, it's really annoying.. i've sent an email to playstation support but havent heard anything back..


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

just a summary for anyone reading this post to possibly help me out:-

-Tried downloading LocoRoco 2 for my PSPgo from PSN store. 

-Download stalls anywhere between 68 - 78% and countdown timer starts going up. 
-when tried with computer either get code ''0x8004810b'' or "0x80029564"
-Have allready Reset router, Set psp clock via internet, deactivated-reactivated PSP
-None of the above worked. Though I have successfully Downloaded 4 other games
-Only around 3gigs of space used, so plenty of room. 

Any info apreciated.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

Hello.

You should try using a Pandora Battery and this should fix this and any other problems you have or may have in the future.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: PSP -roco loco 2 downloading issue*

i'm not so sure thats a good idea :s
it's a PSPgo not standard PSP so you can't remove the battery without unscrewing the entire back of the console and from what i understand, taking it apart destroys your warranty.. also i read bout that Pandora battery, it looks like a good battery but it also supports stuff like custom firmware which i thought was considerd some kinda hacking which i thought TSF was against ;P

-Latest Info-
PROBLEM SOLVED:-
i just gave up trying to download with our slow connection to only get stuck every time so i just took my psp to a friends house and tried it there and it worked, there connection made it take only around 200 minutes as opposed to like 1000 minutes+ at our house. it worked on a faster speed which kinda narrows it down to a few things, either it was our connection (though i've never had trouble with other games) or that PSN cuts you off if you take to long or just too much time downloading causes errors.. 
it's not properly solved but i got it now so it will do. 
thanks for ideas and suggestions


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I just wanted to state that the Pandora Battery SUPPORTS (that is, compatible with) custom firmware, it does not install custom firmware.


----------

